# What Did You Learn at AGA Convention 2004?



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I am very interested to hear the latest advancements in the hobby presented at this year's convention. What did you learn? It doesn't have to be something completely new -- just anything that you walked away with that you didn't know before attending the convention (i.e. aquascaping technique, new plant, etc.). It may be old to many, but quite new to me. Please share! It can't be just about whose tank was the prettiest was it? :mrgreen:

Thanks.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There are a few things that I came away with:

New friends first and foremost. Sure you talk to some of them online, but meeting them in person is just so much nicer. Also get to know others that aren;t available online.

Asside from that and all the eye candy, there were some of the bigger bits that I took home with me
1) with crypts, if you are growint htem emersed and can't flower them in 3 months, then you are doing something wrong
2) with crypts, when you get new ones in, remove all but the newest 2 or 3 leaves and cut the roots to about 1"
3) While I can't put it into words, I have a better understanding of Amano's scaping philosophy
4) I want ADA stuff
5) varied lighting (from the Amano' lighting thread)
6) You can get away with very little macro dosing in high light CO2 tanks
7) I want ADA stuff
8) I need to order Aquajournal LOL
9) ADA equipment is built really well
10) I want ADA stuff 

I'm sure that there are plenty of other things...but these come to mind right now.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL Gomer. You wouldn't want ADA stuff would you?? :roll: 

Interesting about trimming the Crypts. I was just reading an article in FAMA and the gal who does the section (can't remember her name for sure - Alyssa something?) said she always trims the roots to at least half on Crypts when planting/moving them much to most peoples dismay. Have more people come around to that theory lately, or does she just have stubborn friends? :wink:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I learned:

There is much I do not know about plants still
Lots of great people are involved and willing to share
I can live on 3 hrs sleep a night for 3 days
I need to learn Japanese at least to read it.
Gomer wants ADA products
Stainless Steel is hard to bend
That I need a LOT of practice as an auctioneer
That I can't wait for the DVD to see all the presentations I missed
That a chipmunk on crack looks a lot like a GWAPA member
It's far better for the driver to have a working wiper then the passenger


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Let me see if I understand this: Gomer wants ADA products? Is that right?  

Actually, I've come to really appreciate products that are made well. I sound like an 'old timer' now! - but it just seems so much like everything I buy nowadays is made of spit and glue! 


By the way, Gnatster -- would you mind explaining the chipmunk on crack thing? :?:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

"
I can live on 3 hrs sleep a night for 3 days
Stainless Steel is hard to bend
That a chipmunk on crack looks a lot like a GWAPA member
"

...


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Actually, I've come to really appreciate products that are made well. I sound like an 'old timer' now! - but it just seems so much like everything I buy nowadays is made of spit and glue!


Watch out for hyped branding though... I've owned Eheim, Rena and Hagen filters and I'll let you guess which one broke first :? I don't care how well built those ADA products are, $250 for a filter intake and outlet is too much money. The bubble counters and diffusors are over a hundred dollars. What I hope is that some of this stuff makes in to the US and America "works properly" - that is Oceanic see competition for high end stuff and starts producing reasonable quality knockoffs at a fraction of the cost 

There is this fine line between quality and getting robbed blind..

Jeff


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff,

I want the ADA stuff...but there is no way I would be willing to fork over that kinda of $$  The substrates however, I might be willing to pay for as they won't break the bank.

ADA products are definately appealing visually. There are definately those with money to burn and won't think twice about it. College students like us will have to be content with what our megar paychecks allow LOL


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Gomer said:


> 2) with crypts, when you get new ones in, remove all but the newest 2 or 3 leaves and cut the roots to about 1"


Any particular reason? I have always done this but it was more for ease of planting than anything else.



> 6) You can get away with very little macro dosing in high light CO2 tanks


This is _very_ interesting. \/ Please expound!!!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Came home with a lot of info and new friends but the one thing that hit the hardest is that we need someone that doesn't run a silicon bead with their fingers while making our tanks  I'm not ready to spend a huge amount on CO2 armor and stainless canisters but a tank like THAT one I would buy in a heartbeat.

Giancarlo


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

ADA used to get their tanks from Mr. Wilde in Germany. Perhaps one of our German friends can help find the company?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I thought the www.aquariumobsessed.com tanks looked very good and without any silicon problems. Am I wrong? I was thinking of ordering one in months to come.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

cS said:


> Gomer said:
> 
> 
> > 6) You can get away with very little macro dosing in high light CO2 tanks
> ...


Anyone else who attended the convention can explain this further please? Thank you.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Amano claims that his Amazonia soil is high in nutrient content in some way. He says that with only this substrate, he doesn't have to dose much in the way of nutrients. This coupled with fishwaste and the short, high intensity light period leads way to the low macro dosing. I'm going to try this out sometime but with mature substrate instead.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I wonder what sort of dosing type and regime Mr Amano would have used on the show aquarium set up at the convention?

I could understand using a period of low light for viewing and then a shorter period of high light for photosynthesis at which time CO2 is injected with a large aquarium of more than, say, 75 US gallons. But with anything smaller, I wonder if such a varied schedule would work? Would he have used such a lighting and dosing schedule on the show tank? What was the show tank's size?

The aim must be to have beautiful looking plants, in top condition, which grow as slowly as possible after the initial set up period, so that pruning and maintenance is at a reasonable rate. The implication is that Amano does not 'drive' his aquariums as much as some would.

I expect we have to order the DVD to get the full answer?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> I expect we have to order the DVD to get the full answer?


Actually, some of the interesting stuff came about during lunch with amano


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Spill the beans then, Tony!  Or will we have to learn it through your new aquascapes? or your upcoming book? (Continued regrets for not having managed to make it).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Have you checked some of the newer designs at Oliver Knott's gallery recently? Very minimal. Do I see any Cladophora?

The 180L for example:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/root&view=recent

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

On Thursday December 9th, I received the DVD. Great! Had a good weekend watching Mr Amano's presentation and demonstration. I'll watch the rest in bits as the weeks pass. There is a lot of information therein. It's well presented and the video is reasonable quality. Thank you to those that made this possible. It is a worthwhile investment! If you haven't ordered it, I suggest you do:

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I learned to stay away from chicken salad when in a strange restaurant.  

Meeting everyone and being able to spend time talking with Jan B. were what I enjoyed most about the conference. I just wish I'd been more coherent for it. There's always next time. 

Oh yeah, I also learned that I don't want to piss Gnatster off face to face and that Gomer wants ADA products.


----------

